# Sandusky walleye fishing



## Rmoran001

I was wondering if I should go up to Sandusky River this weekend and go walleye fishing is quite a drive is about 2 hour drive from where I am and I was wondering if you guys could help me out, should I go out this weekend or next weekend and are the fish biting. What should I do?????


----------



## Bassthumb

I'm more familiar with the maumee, but the warm rains this week are going to bring in the fish. Id say next weekend you will have the right temp / clarity balance because even though this rain will warm it up and bring them in, it will likely be real muddy until we get a few days of no rain.


----------



## Sarge189

Yea, im thinking of heading up on the 17th based on weather reports of rain early next week but warm temps in the 60's fish will be rolling in.


----------



## odell daniel

Rmoran001 said:


> I was wondering if I should go up to Sandusky River this weekend and go walleye fishing is quite a drive is about 2 hour drive from where I am and I was wondering if you guys could help me out, should I go out this weekend or next weekend and are the fish biting. What should I do?????


a buddy of mine caught a few in fremont today,1 was a big female full of eggs. this rain will really get them going. good luck


----------



## bassmaster419

Ill be there Saturday depending on water clarity if not going to maumee...does anyone know if whiteys I believe that's what its called is still in business that place will definitely give u a full belly good place good people


----------



## jonlpeck922

Whiteys is still there


----------



## Rmoran001

Thanks guys


----------



## mlayers

fish is biting in the Maumee you can check it out on maumeetackle.org


----------



## legendaryyaj

mlayers said:


> fish is biting in the Maumee you can check it out on maumeetackle.org


That webpage does not work and the .net site is giving me browser security issues.


----------



## Gills63

It's .net. Just search maumee bait and tackle river report


----------



## trapperjon

How's the river looking ? Any first hand reports today, thx


----------



## fishwhisperer15

It's on. Better be there or miss out


----------



## Northern Reb

Two friends went this morning. River is high and muddy. No fish caught and did not see any action either.


----------



## fishfinder43420

When you have 50 some lines in some one will catch them.. Seen about ten or 12 caught all day. I managed one. It is still early better days to come. Also you can not catch them from the couch. Lol.. I landed me mine at 1130.. And I was ther at 7.. So a lot of work for little amount. If a lot more rain come might mess it up. Also see a lot of carp and sheep head caught already..


----------



## mlayers

my son went yesterday at the Maumee brought 2 home and he said he snaged like 30 said he saw a lot caught and he is back there again today


----------



## Sarge189

Anybody go up today thinking about making the drive in the morning dont know if i should do Maumee or Fremont?


----------



## raybones76

Do u Wade at freemont also


----------



## Sarge189

Yes you can wade or fish from the bank. I will be on the bank fishing my waders are in storage just found out about smh!!!


----------



## kklein22sc

Sarge189 said:


> Yes you can wade or fish from the bank. I will be on the bank fishing my waders are in storage just found out about smh!!!


What do you usually fish with when you are casting from the bank?


----------



## trapperjon

Carolina rig w/floating jig or leadhead jig, bright color combinations worked yesterday, hook has to be INSIDE the mouth or its considered a snagged fish, always assume your being watched cuz you probably are,


----------



## Scum_Frog

went to the mighty Sandusky yesterday afternoon for some fishing.....realized when I got there I forgot a stringer....oh well figured catch and release for the day and I'm fine with that if I was even going to legally catch anything.....went to my usual spot and was able to get it...had a gentleman next too me and his 75 year old father was along the shore fishing as well which was awesome.....the son "in his early 50s id guess" was snagging them left and right....not on purpose just slowly reeling in......I couldn't get accidently get a snag....besides the rocks of course lol.....about an hour in I switched colors and decided to go with a longer ribbed twister 4" and first cast nailed a nice 5-6lb fish....about 20 minutes later got another one but this time she was a piggy about 8.5lbs or so! About an hour later of nothing I hook on too a giant....I thought some sort of cat fish......stays down the entire time.....literally puts on a 10-15 minute fight....has me walking up and down the river and guys quit fishing just to see what it was......after finally getting it in she was a 12+lb walleye but snagged unfortunately right in front of the dorsal. Beautiful fish.....got her right back in the water though and forgot to take a pic....awesome fight though had everyone anticipating on seeing the fish! After that it took around 30 minutes and caught another 4-5lb legal and called it a day.....the guy next to me had me putting the fish on his stringer since he had no keepers so when I was done fishing I told him to keep them and enjoy them with his father! He was tickled too death and drove up from Columbus! Fun day on some River Eyes!


----------



## trapperjon

Your lucky the MAN didn't see you giving your Fish away, illegal and expensive, although a nice gesture IMO the odnr doesn't feel the same,


----------



## ducky152000

dont think its illegal to give fish away. you just cant sell fish.


----------



## trapperjon

Was talking to a man yesterday at Fremont that got nailed after netting his sons fish and putting it on his sons stringer, even though his son caught the fish he got nailed for being the one that put it on the stringer, my friend got a ticket for giving a fish away at Maumee about 7 yrs ago and still refuses to go back,


----------



## TopCat

The DNR guys were out in force Saturday.


----------



## Schatty

Don't take my word as gospel but I am pretty sure you can give your fish to someone else as long as you don't take more than your daily limit. If you catch 4 and give them to your friend that didn't catch any, you are fine as long as you don't keep more than those 4 you gave away.


----------



## Carpn

That's how I understand it too . You can give yours away , but not more than your limit ..But try proving that to a overzealous wildlife officer patrolling the run. I've heard they don't cut you much slack at all


----------



## Schatty

Carpn said:


> That's how I understand it too . You can give yours away , but not more than your limit ..But try proving that to a overzealous wildlife officer patrolling the run. I've heard they don't cut you much slack at all


I believe the burden of proof is on them. If you don't take more than your daily limit I think you're fine.


----------



## "chillin"

I would like to come up this week and fish a while with my kids who are on spring break. Is there anywhere that we can cast from shore?


----------



## undertaker

All the problems we have in Ohio and they are gonna ticket ya for a good deed ? Karma . Enjoy the fish


----------



## bow fisher

I'm about 3hrs away from this river but thinking about going tomorrow. What rd can i park on or pull off. I'm looking for a wading spot and also a land spot. Thanks


----------



## island troller

I asked a game warden that questions a few years back. He said you can give your limit away but suggested to give that person a noted stating your name, contact number, quantity and date it. I do that all the time with lake erie fish along with some charter captains I know too.


----------



## jray

"chillin" said:


> I would like to come up this week and fish a while with my kids who are on spring break. Is there anywhere that we can cast from shore?


Anywhere between state and Hayes bridges is pretty good from shore on the east side. Also the fish may be spread out to roger young park by then and it is almost all shore accessible. Much less fishing pressure there too


----------



## BFG

ducky152000 said:


> dont think its illegal to give fish away. you just cant sell fish.


I've never understood why it would be illegal to give away fish to a buddy, and I have done it a bunch of times. Neither of you caught or possessed more than your legal daily limit. I don't see the problem. 

Now..if you catch four and give four to your buddy who has to go home to babysit the kid...and then you keep fishing and catch four more....you are breaking the law.


----------



## Gills63

The way I've always understood it is that it counts toward both people's limit.


----------



## a.c shiner

One person cannot have more than 4 fish no matter who they come from so I can't catch you four and me four and you can't catch 4 and take my 4


----------



## a.c shiner

I was trying to give a buddy my fish in the parking lot the game warden told me no and he followed us almost all the way home to try to catch my buddy with a double limit


----------



## KaGee

Ask the headboat captain who got busted two or three years ago jigging the reefs how legal it is to pass off fish.


----------



## RuttDawg

From what I seen yesterday nobody gets in trouble. Multiple people purposely snagged and bagged their limit clear as day then snuck out the back. Huge plump females of course. There was even a young man riding his bike around the parking lots trying to sell his fish.


----------



## thistubesforu

Must of been on lunch break!!! Yea no party limits or boat limits all personal limit. This straight from an officers mouth though. You can hook fish all day long than pass the rod to someone else. That's not illegal charters do it all the time.


----------



## Scum_Frog

The ole sandusky troopers will getcha! IDK how many times ive seen guys snag a fish and take off running lol. Oh well.....just be smart and safe guys! Run is damn near over I may be out friday for a few hours.....if I dont plan on keeping again someone can reel my fish in lolol!


----------



## thistubesforu

Would like to add that that's when a person is limited out. Not sure on legality prior to that.


----------



## KaGee

Wonder where Rutnut has been... he usually replies to these threads.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Sure is a nice day out today! Anyone having any luck today? Thinking about coming up tomorrow evening in the waders! It'll be my first time getting out this year to fish and my first time ever wading!


----------



## RuttDawg

It was a little depressing to see the same people show up yesterday for the second day in a row to hook and run. I stayed and did my time, managed to catch 2 that were swimming with their mouth open.

Ask my ex, I'll cheat at marriage before I would fishing.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

RuttDawg said:


> It was a little depressing to see the same people show up yesterday for the second day in a row to hook and run. I stayed and did my time, managed to catch 2 that were swimming with their mouth open.
> 
> Ask my ex, I'll cheat at marriage before I would fishing.


Hard to believe people would risk fines for a few fish. Not worth it to me. I'll be up Saturday to try my luck..


----------



## OhioMadMan

KaGee said:


> Wonder where Rutnut has been... he usually replies to these threads.


Last time I talked to Doc he was getting ready to go down to Alabama. That was a couple of months ago.


----------



## fishfinder43420

Seen a couple snaggers this after noon.. Suckers


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

I'll be at tacklebox tomorrow morning launching! Weather looks sub par but going to give it all we got. Hopefully in the boat we'll be able to cover more water and locate some good schools of fish on the finder. Good luck to all headed out!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I'll be at tacklebox tomorrow morning launching! Weather looks sub par but going to give it all we got. Hopefully in the boat we'll be able to cover more water and locate some good schools of fish on the finder. Good luck to all headed out!


Good luck I'm heading up Saturday. Hoping some rain will bring in some more fish.


----------



## fishfinder43420

Terrible… Nothing this morning need more rain… Only see about 3 to 4 fish caught


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished 8-10:30. Only saw 1 fish caught


----------



## Sarge189

I was up on Saturday and everyone i had was snagged in the tail.
Only keepers i saw was 11 fish between 6 guys using 18inch leads on floating jigheads letting the sinker really hit the bottom.
They never felt the fish hit the jig at all.
I may come up on the 29th dending on how much rain blows in.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

I'll run to the mouth of the bay if I have to. I'll be scanning the area with the finder the whole way. I'll find em dang it! Whether or not I can get em to bite is another story


----------



## Hotfishinrod

Schatty said:


> Don't take my word as gospel but I am pretty sure you can give your fish to someone else as long as you don't take more than your daily limit. If you catch 4 and give them to your friend that didn't catch any, you are fine as long as you don't keep more than those 4 you gave away.



Personal experience from getting a ticket. That is not true. I had caught 1 extra and gave it to my fishing partner. ODNR was watching and I got a ticket. Here is what he told me. "You can keep fishing. You can hook a fish. But you have to let the other person reel it in, not you". Didn't make sense but he was the one in charge.


----------



## BFG

Hotfishinrod said:


> Personal experience from getting a ticket. That is not true. I had caught 1 extra and gave it to my fishing partner. ODNR was watching and I got a ticket. Here is what he told me. "You can keep fishing. You can hook a fish. But you have to let the other person reel it in, not you". Didn't make sense but he was the one in charge.


That is complete garbage. You bet your butt I can continue fishing when I have four on my stringer. I can hook 'em, fight 'em, land 'em, and then watch them swim away. 

If you have your limit, you cannot give fish away beyond your four. 

The passing the rod thing is hilarious....why in the heck that is legal and other things are not is beyond me. I let my kid fight damn near every fish I hook when we are together.


----------



## RuttDawg

After the no enforcement on anything I've seen this year who knows what they watch for. Yesterday in the rain I watched 5 people in a row on the bank just a jerking away on the rod. All had fish floating on stringers. 

The only thing that surprises me anymore is people not using treble hooks or dynamite. Heck I haven't seen a warden in 2 weeks.


----------



## Schatty

Hotfishinrod said:


> Personal experience from getting a ticket. That is not true. I had caught 1 extra and gave it to my fishing partner. ODNR was watching and I got a ticket. Here is what he told me. "You can keep fishing. You can hook a fish. But you have to let the other person reel it in, not you". Didn't make sense but he was the one in charge.


You caught and kept 1 extra, thus the ticket. If you only caught one and gave it to your buddy you'd be fine. My buddy and I were up the other day, each of us caught one. At the end of the day he let me take his fish because didn't want to clean just one. Hopefully we weren't breaking any laws.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

How was the bite today? Slow?


----------



## jonlpeck922

Whats up i did good today kept 3 threw back 5 snagged ones


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

Thanks jon!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Fished the rocks between the bridges from sunrise till noon today. Only managed one 15.5 incher. Didn't see many other fish caught either. Lots of people, water was dirty but didn't seem terrible. My fish was caught on .5 oz Carolina rig with floating head and orange and yellow twister. The other fish I seen caught were on pink and green. I'm not real experienced with the run but I'd imagine with the water cresting and warm weather coming it should get better soon.


----------



## REY298

trapperjon said:


> Your lucky the MAN didn't see you giving your Fish away, illegal and expensive, although a nice gesture IMO the odnr doesn't feel the same,


*Not illegal to give your fish away*, but don't sell or buy them if they come out of Ohio waters. Made that mistake some time ago and was arrested, had to pay bail, and drive all the back from Youngstown to appear in court for *one* fish! The funny part is that the game warden didn't show up for about an hour after I had bought the fish and my dad, who I gave the the wally to laughed about it all the way home. Be careful out there, the game wardens are lurking.


----------



## RuttDawg

I am very pleased to announce after buying a license for 18 years I finally had to show it tonight for the first time. Boss man said it was a few minutes after sundown and it was only me and a few Asian fellows down the way left at the river. 

I couldn't be happier about the outcome. Year after year while being in the military (for Ohio) I pay and watch so many break the law and get away with it and wonder the obvious questions. 

Other than that the bite was extremely slow today. The snaggers were out in normal fashion and the beer stayed extra cold without ice.


----------



## Northern Reb

Another shut out for me this morning  I was wading between the parks. Not much other action was seen so at least I was one of many who were blanked.


----------



## jonlpeck922

Yesterday the park off the rocks was good to me. Today nothin long morning. Nice day should warm the water . Some of this rain might not hurt.


----------



## fishwhisperer15

Rain coming tonight and tomorrow morning. Water to rise almost to 4ft by tues. I'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow. After that back to work. Wish me luck seems like we all need it.


----------



## Hotfishinrod

BFG said:


> That is complete garbage. You bet your butt I can continue fishing when I have four on my stringer. I can hook 'em, fight 'em, land 'em, and then watch them swim away.
> 
> If you have your limit, you cannot give fish away beyond your four.
> 
> The passing the rod thing is hilarious....why in the heck that is legal and other things are not is beyond me. I let my kid fight damn near every fish I hook when we are together.


Base on this comment and previous comments you made on the subject, you must be the guy who knows everything about everything, just to find out you're ignorant about all. Hope DNR is watching you. It's not a cheap ticket.


----------



## HappySnag

Hotfishinrod said:


> Base on this comment and previous comments you made on the subject, you must be the guy who knows everything about everything, just to find out you're ignorant about all. Hope DNR is watching you. It's not a cheap ticket.


yesterday Sandusky fishing was good,water level perfect,everybody had some fish.24"ers males.


----------



## undertaker

Where in Fremont is the best place to pick up some river tackle?


----------



## Mudfoot

undertaker said:


> Where in Fremont is the best place to pick up some river tackle?


Anglers supply close by river. Cant remenber street name is 1 place


----------



## TopCat

Anglers Supply on Howland Street. I think it's right behind Lee's.


----------



## undertaker

Thanks


----------



## HappySnag

undertaker said:


> Thanks


Sandusky river
yesterday fishing was tuf,some people had one fish,water was up 10" and mudy and floting debries.


----------



## undertaker

Lost a couple yesterday cause forgot net. Had net today but it was never needed.Seen a fish caught and released today


----------

